# Stahls’ Donates Equipment for SGIA Workshops



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ recently donated a 16- x 20-inch Hotronix® Fusion™ heat press and presewn distressed lettering kits in several styles for a five-day workshop hosted by the Specialty Graphic Imaging Association International (SGIA) at its Fairfax, Virginia, location. 

The class, “Totally T-Shirts! Garment Screen Printing: Basic to Advanced” was presented by industry veteran Charlie Taublieb, Taublieb Consulting, Greenwood Village, Colorado.

Other upcoming sessions that make use of the donated heat press include “Operation Sublimation, Mission: Wide-Format,” June 3-4, 2015; “Mastering Water-Based Ink Technologies” Sept. 17-18; and “Operation Sublimation, Mission: Garment,” Oct. 15-16 2015. 

“The features of the Fusion press make it ideal for our training classes,” says Johnny Shell, vice president, technical services, SGIA. “Without the great support of companies like Stahls’, the SGIA workshop program would not be able to deliver high-level topics in a state-of-the-art setting. Our students are always complimenting us on the state of our lab and strive to achieve the same level in their own shops.”

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

